# Brownies?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone have a secret to making brownies so they aren't gooey in the middle and done on the outside. 

Im just looking for uniform cooking throughout my brownies.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

WTF :?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

drop the temperature that you cook them at and cook a bit longer...


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

hahah nice POST! The brotherhood is always willing to help!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you making regular or funny brownies? Or are you on funny brownies?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just give 'em a couple years and they turn into Girl Scouts...not nearly as gooey in the middle...and as for cooking their uniforms...don't know what to tell ya...maybe crock pot?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

How is this Big Game related? haha!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> *Anyone have a secret to making brownies so they aren't gooey in the middle and done on the outside*.
> 
> Im just looking for uniform cooking throughout my brownies.


The oven is too hot! Brownies are better with the center a little gooey anyhow...

Big Game ?!?... o-||


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL some of you guys sure know how to help a guy out. O I bet you were trying to help a guy out by not helping a guy out. 

Actually I was covering for my wife. I don't cook brownies! She does and it doesn't surprise me the reason the brownies are goo in the middle is because she cooks everything on high. 

sometimes when we say the prayer for the food in my house we are really blessing a burnt offering unto the lord. LOL


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> sometimes when we say the prayer for the food in my house we are really blessing a burnt offering unto the lord. LOL


As long as she doesn't burn the duck! :O•-:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes when we say the prayer for the food in my house we are really blessing a burnt offering unto the lord. LOL
> ...


Burnt or dried is the only way I know how to eat duck! The less you have the less you have to eat.


----------

